# My homegrown and homemade enclosure



## collinchang635 (Sep 16, 2008)

Here are a few of my homegrown and homemade enclosures. They are all made of bamboo, mesh and duct tape. My dad planted the grew the bamboo in my house compound. It takes about 1 day to finish a cage. I'm thinking of housing some giant asian in these after they outgrow their 32oz cups.

First I get a bamboo stick from here and I cut it to size then clean it.







I then make a 'frame' like this using bamboo and duct tape.






Here is one of my smaller cages with an unfinished cover.






My bigger one. I use the toothpicks on top of the cage to 'lock' the cage.(I stick it through the side and into the cage)






Here is my last cage with the cover open.






Here are all the cages together. I finished the cover of the smaller cage. The box to the right stores all my cage building equipment. I'm going to divide it into half and house two giant asians inside.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 16, 2008)

I really like your cages.

Wanna send me one? =)


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 16, 2008)

d0rk2dafullest said:


> I really like your cages.Wanna send me one? =)


Wouldn't mind.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 16, 2008)

wait untill i receive my asians, i'll pm you when i do =) (hopefully tommororw) and we will work things out ? =)


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are really nice!


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 17, 2008)

d0rk2dafullest said:


> wait untill i receive my asians, i'll pm you when i do =) (hopefully tommororw) and we will work things out ? =)


Sure!  

@Asa: Thanks!


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 17, 2008)

Just be careful that none of your mantids can come into contact with the sticky side of the duct tape it can stick them fast and you might damage them trying to remove them, with small mantids it will more than likely lead to multiple limb loss or even death.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 17, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> Just be careful that none of your mantids can come into contact with the sticky side of the duct tape it can stick them fast and you might damage them trying to remove them, with small mantids it will more than likely lead to multiple limb loss or even death.


I checked the parts made of duct tape. I hot glued the sticky parts so they aren't sticky anymore.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 17, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> Just be careful that none of your mantids can come into contact with the sticky side of the duct tape it can stick them fast and you might damage them trying to remove them, with small mantids it will more than likely lead to multiple limb loss or even death.


I checked the parts made of duct tape. I hot glued the sticky parts so they aren't sticky anymore.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 18, 2008)

Mantis prefer to hang on the top of the cage. It would be great if you have the opening from the side of the cage instead of the top, to avoid mantis from escaping during cleaning or feeding. If you still keep the top opening design, place a rubber mat at the bottom of your cage, that way it is more stable and not easy to get tip over and making a mess catching all the escaping mantis (if you plan to have lot of nymphs inside). Use a finer screen net if you plan to contain fruit flies. It is a great caging if you plan to keep only one large mantis. Good job!


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 18, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Mantis prefer to hang on the top of the cage. It would be great if you have the opening from the side of the cage instead of the top, to avoid mantis from escaping during cleaning or feeding. If you still keep the top opening design, place a rubber mat at the bottom of your cage, that way it is more stable and not easy to get tip over and making a mess catching all the escaping mantis (if you plan to have lot of nymphs inside). Use a finer screen net if you plan to contain fruit flies. It is a great caging if you plan to keep only one large mantis. Good job!


I plan to hatch some giant asian and some chinese mantid ooths inside. I don't have any fruit flies so I use mosquitoes or smaller house flies. I also plan to keep on big mantid inside one cage after they outgrow their 32oz cups.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 18, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Mantis prefer to hang on the top of the cage. It would be great if you have the opening from the side of the cage instead of the top, to avoid mantis from escaping during cleaning or feeding. If you still keep the top opening design, place a rubber mat at the bottom of your cage, that way it is more stable and not easy to get tip over and making a mess catching all the escaping mantis (if you plan to have lot of nymphs inside). Use a finer screen net if you plan to contain fruit flies. It is a great caging if you plan to keep only one large mantis. Good job!


I plan to hatch some giant asian and some chinese mantid ooths inside. I don't have any fruit flies so I use mosquitoes or smaller house flies. I also plan to keep on big mantid inside one cage after they outgrow their 32oz cups.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey so how much would it be to ship to

San Diego, CA 92121

and how much for a custom bamboo cage with a mat instead of screen for the bottom?? =)

Thinking....

6"x6"x10"

Cheapest shipping if you can


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 19, 2008)

d0rk2dafullest said:


> Hey so how much would it be to ship to San Diego, CA 92121
> 
> and how much for a custom bamboo cage with a mat instead of screen for the bottom?? =)
> 
> ...


I dont think I can ship any time soon. These cages have been on demand since I built them. My friends here in Malaysia have been buying them.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 19, 2008)

i honestly dont blame em haha

their nice for a giant asian imo

wonderful beautiful cages.

well lmk if you ever have time


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 20, 2008)

d0rk2dafullest said:


> i honestly dont blame em hahatheir nice for a giant asian imo
> 
> wonderful beautiful cages.
> 
> well lmk if you ever have time


Should be anytime soon. The excitement has died down considerably.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 25, 2008)

still wanting ur cage! =)


----------

